# bitte hilfe :(



## javaNwebie (27. Mai 2004)

hallo, hab zu einem projekt folgende aufgabe gekriegt... und bin total verwirrt...

A distribution firm has many agents that can sell products. Write an 
application whici creates a window for each active agent and a window for 
the manager. The manager and all the agents see the list with all the 
products, together with the existent quantity.
An agent can select a product and sell a quantity(less than the existing 
quantity) of that product. If the agent asks a quantity greater than the 
existing one, an error message appears. After the sell, the quantity is 
refreshed in the lists of all the windows. If all the quantity is sold, than 
the product is removed form the list, and again of all windows have to be 
automatically refreshed.
   The agents names are read from a text file. When the application starts a 
window is open for each agent. When an agent closes its window, his selling 
is saved on a file, in a way that allows a forward analysis.
The manager also may obtain statistics of the sells:
     -how much each agent had sold in a specific day
     -which product has been sold better in a specific week

--------

konnte mir jemand ne skizze wenigstens machen?
(oder einfach code schreiben   )
bin total verwirrt da wir bisher nichts derartiges hatten  :autsch:


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (28. Mai 2004)

Das Thema hatten wir doch schon:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4946


----------



## Grizzly (28. Mai 2004)

Code gibt es mal prinzipiell keinen. Aber wenn Du ein bisschen genauer beschreiben könntest, wo Du jetzt ganz genau Dein Problem liegt...
Liegt das Problem mehr in der Logik oder mehr in der Umsetzung? Und ist das Deine erste Aufgabe in Java oder habt Ihr auch schon andere Sachen programmiert (sprich: Wie groß sind Deine Programmier- und Java-Erfahrungen)?


----------



## Guest (28. Mai 2004)

also mit GUI habe ich noch nichts zu tun haben, habe mal einiges ausprobiert, doch klappt es z.b. mit den verflixten windows herforrufen gar nicht. der idiot hat uns nicht einmal gesagt, ob er jframes haben will, oder was...
und NEIN, das mit dem ganzen prog. war nur spass, ich wollte nur eine skizze des strukturs, wie ich das am besten aufbaue, oder wie ich die übung denken soll...


----------



## Grizzly (28. Mai 2004)

An Deiner Stelle würde ich AWT statt Swing benutzen. Ist nicht so abstrakt sprich einfacher zu handhaben und somit für Anfänger wahrscheinlich besser geeignet. Und für den Funktionsumfang des Programmes reicht es allemal.

Am Anfang brauchst Du erstmal eine Produkt- bzw. Lagerverwaltung für die einzelnen Artikel. Dann würde ich die Datei mit den Agenten einlesen. Und dann für jeden Agenten ein entsprechendes Agent Fenster öffnen (am besten selber 'ne Klasse von Frame ableiten). Anschliessend wird dann ein Manager Fenster geöffnet. Den Agenten sowie dem Manager würde ich dann irgendwie die Lagerverwaltung mitgeben, so dass sie auf diese zugreifen können.

Danach ist der Grundaufbau schonmal vorhanden Jetzt müssen nach und nach nur noch die einzelnen Funktionen in das Agenten- und das Manager-Fenster eingebaut werden. Diese Funktionen erledigen dann ihre Aufgaben mit Hilfe der Lagerverwaltung.

Vielleicht hilft das Dir ein bisschen weiter :wink: .


----------



## sliwalker (28. Mai 2004)

Hoi,

ich bin selbst ein Anfänger in JAVA.
Ich studiere selbst in dem Bereich und hab JAVA seit ca. 1JAhr.
Wir haben von Anfang an mit Swing gearbeitet( Also beim Thema GUI)
und ich fand es überhaupt nicht schwer.
Ich kenne auch die genauen Unterschiede nicht, aber trotzdem 
komme ich mit Swing gut zurecht. So Abstrakt ist das zu Beginn auch nicht 

Wenn Du was wissen musst/willst, dann meld Dich einfach hier, dieses
Forum ist Richtig KLasse!
Es kommen zu 95% brauchbare Antworten in ziemlich kurzer Zeit.
Nur weiter zu empfehlen!!!


----------

